
Burnout: How to Manage and Avoid It - lsjroberts
https://medium.com/@lsjroberts/burnout-how-to-manage-and-avoid-it-f887fe77ddde
======
lsjroberts
This is just based on my experience, so feel free to disagree! I'd be
interested to hear others experiences and what worked for them.

